# tybee pier king.



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

posted the pict in the open forum in open thread. Fourth one this year that I know of. You no how that goes though nobody believe it without a pict. So for all you doubters this ones for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

See what I wrote you in the open forum. I'm still upset I never got one up there. Oh well, you should come down here and visit. It's fun to watch 5 or 6 people bowed up on them at the same time.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I would love to!!! It was nice to be the one to post that pict. SC/GA forum represent!!! This ones for you RR. You got some realfisherman watchin your back for you!


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I have seen nick out there trying glad to see he got one.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

He was a very happy camper.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

clinder said:


> I would love to!!! It was nice to be the one to post that pict. SC/GA forum represent!!! This ones for you RR. You got some realfisherman watchin your back for you!


Yeah, we're kinda on a roll, down here in the Deep South... Just think how we'd do if we were "serious enough"

Well done fellers, I'm proud.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Yeah, we're kinda on a roll, down here in the Deep South... Just think how we'd do if we were "serious enough"
> 
> Well done fellers, I'm proud.


Man you no we aint serious bout nothin down here but cornbread an biscuts. although i have caught fish on both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!now does that qualify as serious or just down south good???opcorn:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

clinder said:


> Man you no we aint serious bout nothin down here but cornbread an biscuts. although i have caught fish on both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!now does that qualify as serious or just down south good???opcorn:



lol i gotta fish with somebody that says somethin like that


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

clinder said:


> posted the pict in the open forum in open thread. Fourth one this year that I know of. You no how that goes though nobody believe it without a pict. So for all you doubters this ones for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats great man ...absolutley great...glad to see some one who deserves it and who has put in there time land such a beauty...He deserves it !!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: Cheers


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by clinder 
Man you no we aint serious bout nothin down here but cornbread an biscuts. although i have caught fish on both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!now does that qualify as serious or just down south good???



TreednNC said:


> lol i gotta fish with somebody that says somethin like that


you know howta cook cornbread and biscuts??...opcorn:


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

:beer::beer:..CORNDREAD.....sounds like some good shiat man...can you get that with buzzer milk..:beer:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

na but u bring the buzzer milk and i bring the corndread.:redface:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

both


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

:d...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> both


just checkin.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

....I can fix a pot of pintos to go with the corn bread, or I can whip up some sausage and a pan of gravy too


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

*hope you remembered the cracklin*

and dont forget the chow chow


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

yall made me hugery need some greens with that it looks like ill need my king rig next trip to tybee big drum and kings dont get no better


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Im hungry now and i just ate a ton of sushi


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

allaroundfishin said:


> Im hungry now and i just ate a ton of sushi


A fellow Sushi eater, huh???

Man, me and you gotta talk...


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Railroader said:


> A fellow Sushi eater, huh???
> 
> Man, me and you gotta talk...


Yeah we also need to fish, then go hit up a sushi bar.


----------

